# So what do ya wear on your feet?



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

What kind of boots/shoes do you wear? 
I used to buy a new pair of Timberland boots every six months or so from sears. Last time I decided to try something new and bought a pair of Red Wings from a store that only sells Red Wing boots. As soon as I tried them on I could feel the difference, much more comfortable then what I had been using. The salesmen were actually helpful and knew about the different boots. They also had every size in every boot in regular, wide, extra wide, etc. You can also bring them in for cleaning, conditioning, and new laces at no charge for the life of the boot. It cost me $185 out the door for a pair of boots but I'm never going back to the cheap ones again. 
Seven months later the soles are starting to show some wear as is the leather up by the steal toe. They still have plenty of life left before they look ragity. They can also be re-soled for $77 if you wear the soles out before the leather.


This is what I have now.
http://www.redwingshoes.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1151

Thinking of picking these up for the cold months. 
http://www.redwingshoes.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1198


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Wearing some REAL comfortable , lightweight wolverine workboots from Dick's sporting goods .

Got to be the most comfy boots in all my time ! 

$ 80 

Cal


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Soloman waterproof hiking boots, lightweight, comfortable, and available in insulated for the winter.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Timberland steel toe work boots from Wally World


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I wore out my last pair of Timberlands a long time ago.
I had about 3 pairs in a row fall apart long before I figured they should have.

I wear a pair of these that is a couple of years old...
http://www.chippewaboots.com/boots/searchdefault.asp?id=26330
Pretty damn comfortable if you ask me...:thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Been wearing redwings my entire life. No one can build a size 17. 


The soles take a long time to wear down, and with me being 377 pounds *farts* 376 pounds I'd say they've done quite a good job.


I always wear the steel toe, too dangerous not too. I'm jealous of everyone being able to find boots....but with my big feet, it goes with the territory.



Also, if you're not aware of it,

Redwing will give you new shoe strings for your boots, for life at no cost.


Mink oil is the way to go to keep them in good shape as well.


----------



## JCsPlumbing (Jul 1, 2008)

Worn most all of them out there. Been wearing RedWing model 953 with RedWing inserts for years. Almost no tread so there great if you go in alot of houses. Last longer than all others I've had. (Wolverine, Rocky, Timberland, Hermans, Gorillas etc. and yes, I once had a pair called Gorillas). 

RedWing like alot of companies has production everywhere but alot of their boots are still made in Minnesota. Another reason to use them. 

J.C.

P.S. I am a cheapazz and they ARE worth it.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

i got turned on to iron age boots about 17 years ago. they were great. they would last about two years under hard conditions. my two year renewal was due and come to find out they went chapter 11. now im hard pressed to find a tough pair of steel toed boots. thier website under knapp shoes says to keep trying the site but i ain't seen :furious:.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

DUNBAR said:


> Been wearing redwings my entire life. No one can build a size 17.
> 
> 
> The soles take a long time to wear down, and with me being 377 pounds *farts* 376 pounds I'd say they've done quite a good job.
> ...


 size 17 boot, dunbar. do you have to special order your drawers.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Nothing but REDWING. I wish I took care of my knees, like I do my feet.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> size 17 boot, dunbar. do you have to special order your drawers.


 

Well, you bring up a valid point because lately I'm having trouble finding underwear that fits. I'm having trouble with the legs being too tight. 


The middle leg has been shrinking for years so no problem there! :laughing:


Oh damn, there's women on this site. It's huge!


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

*Wolverine's*

These are my boots, no more kickin the steel toe out at the front door at a customers house anymore


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

pair of nike's every six months or so.


----------



## UALOCAL46 (Nov 22, 2008)

I wear a pair of 6" Composite Toe Cofra's
http://www.nonslipandsteelshoes.com...oductImages/US-SHEFFIELD_big.jpg&newwidth=200


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Bramas:laughing:. I'm cheap when it comes to work boots.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

I wear timberlins when the cg's push boots. but if im doing finish i'll wear my sketcher hiking boots.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I wear steel toe Redwings for most jobs. Australian made Blundstones for nukes. The Blunnies are great because they don't have a metal shank and you can wear them thru the metal detectors. I also have _Wesco's_, they cost about 400 bucks a pair.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

When I'm not plumbing I sometimes wear these...










:thumbup:


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I wear Vans! I have Red Wings but only use them on muddy or "under construction" jobs


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

redwing steel toes. before that i had a very comfortable pair of doc martin steel toes but they blew out in less than a year. i think i'm going to stay with the redwings for now.





paul


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

I wear Terra's - Made in Canada.

They are extremely comfortable right out of the box and require very little, if any, break in time. I'm on my 3rd pair in about 5 years or so. I'm definately curious about the Red Wings though but the Terra's are worth a look. I also have a 4th set of Terra's that I use only in the Winter that I bought on clearance last year. They're called the Adirondacks. Sorta like a higher rubber ducky with a steel toe and built much better. Good for mud/muck/underground type stuff and for cold weather.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I can't remember the last time I wore leather boots. It must have been a great many years ago.

I wear some form of jogging shoe or more usually a leather version. In winter, when it gets cold and wet, I wear rubber zip-up boots, and I carry them with me all year around. They are warmer with a plain pair of cotton socks than packs.

Even when I was plumbing houses, there wasn't much that would injure my feet, other than nails and I was good at watching where I stepped.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I wear desert style belleville boots 330st. American made at a great price and they last. They also happen to be the maker of the Marine Corps authorized boots.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

steel toe


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

I wear a pair of shoes that have no laces and slip on and off with ease. I am a service plumber and go into alot of house. 4 to 6 everyday. Removing my shoes quickly has taken priority over anything else.

I do cary hip waders and lace up shoes on my truck for when I need them but most days the slip ons do great.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I wear a pair of Dockers that have no heals. They are great when you are walking in or out of a house with your hands full. Just slide your feet in and go. New construction depends on job and location. Running shoes to Steel Toes. In winter I have a pair of boots with composite toes that are rated to -80 degrees c. I have only worn them 3 times in 4 years, just too damn warm.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Whites smoke jumpers,Vans,UGGS,New Balance


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm surprised so many guys wear sneakers. I do mostly new construction work so I never see anyone wearing sneakers. The service guys wear boots as well as it's the companies policy. I don't know if it's just their policy or an insurance requirement. 
I am the only one that wears steal toe boots. Everyone else subscribes to the myth that steel toe boots will bend and cut your toes off. Anyone else see the Mythbusters episode on that? I can tell you they've saved my feet at least once when someone dropped the bottom rim of a 50 gallon oil fired water heater on my toes. It split open the leather on my boots but didn't harm my feet. It sucked having a hundred and fifty dollar pair of boots destroyed but I'd pay that over having my toes crushed any day.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

6" red pumps?


----------

